# a few hunting and fishing items for sale



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Browning float tube https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32372673&cat=189

Caddis float tube https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32372618&cat=189

Steel belted Coleman coolers https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32372493&cat=188

Coleman stove https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32345775&cat=188

Cabela's scent lok Gore-tex pants https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31700680&cat=396

Handgun case https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31700386&cat=474

Sitka Core bottoms size XL https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31700199&cat=396

Dog life jackets, great for training https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31426521&cat=108

Everything is best offer.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone need this stuff?


----------

